# Suggestions for milk goats...



## Scout (May 22, 2009)

Hey! I've been tryin to decide what kind of milker to get, cant seem to make up my feeble mind so I figured I'd ask the experts and let yall tell me what your prefered breed is. I'm stuck between:

Nubian
Alpine
Oberhalsi (sp) 

I need somethin that aint to overly obnoxious, that gives a lot of milk (if the taste varies by breed, what's the best,) and that aint gonna break the bank. I just need one (I've got a couple sheep for companions, would that work?)


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 22, 2009)

I raise La Manchas, Alpines, and Nubians. I love them all!

I notice that the Nubians are a bit louder and talkative than my Alpines. Both breeds give alot of milk.I think the taste of the milk depends on what you are feeding them. Both taste the same to me. 

Most say that Nubians have higher protein and butterfat. They also tend to be slightly more stubborn and high strung(mine are exact opposite for some reason haha).  My Nubians give me about 1-2 gallons of milk a day. 

My Alpines are wonderful, they provide me with so much milk! I also love their colors  They give me a whopping 3 gallons of milk a day! They are also very nice to be around are are pretty quiet. They are more adaptable than Nubians(climate wise) 

I'm not sure if goats and sheep would be good friends but since your getting one goat might as well get another lol. Two goats shouldn't cost that much to feed and they'll be much happier to have a friend. 

Its kinda like raising a turkey and a chicken together


----------



## Rence (May 22, 2009)

You have to be careful when raising goats and sheep together. Goats need copper in their diet and sheeps can't have it in their diet.

I agree that you should probably get two  

However, of the three you listed, I only have experience with the nubians (lesser volume, more milkfat) and the alpines (more volume, less milkfat). I'd compare nubian milk with whole milk, and I'd compare alpine milk with 1% or even 2%.

Nubians tend to be more vocal. They're said to be high strung, but only one of mine is. The rest are pretty coopertive and easy to deal with.

Alpines are said to be less high strung. 

It's really up to you. If you only need about a gallon a day, a nubian would be a good choice. If you need more, like 2 gallons a day, then an alpine would be your choice.


----------



## Scout (May 23, 2009)

Ok yall, thanks! LOL I guess I'll get a Nubian and an Alpine, I cant make up my mind between those two... Does anyone have any for sale in Oklahoma?


----------



## Rence (May 23, 2009)

I was gonna suggest one of each 

Try craig's list and local sales network too.


----------



## StrawberryHouseMouse (May 23, 2009)

How much milk a day do you get out of one goat? And what do you do with all that milk?


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 23, 2009)

StrawberryHouseMouse said:
			
		

> How much milk a day do you get out of one goat? And what do you do with all that milk?


Mine give about 1 gallon to 3 1/2 gallons depending on the goat. 

Mostly I use the milk to make goat's milk soap, LOTS of cheeses, Lots of fudge!

 I also use my goat milk to feed my kefir grains(Probio) and feed the kefir back to the goats... The cats, dogs, chickens and people get their daily share too of course!  It does wonders!! Don't forget goat milks ice cream!! YUM 

The fudge you can use to bribe your neighbors haha my fudges and eggs keep my neighbor from complaining about my rooster


----------



## alba (May 24, 2009)

Please explain Kefir to me and how it works.  Do you grow it?  Harvest it?
 How do you prepare it to injest iT?


----------



## freemotion (May 24, 2009)

It's not really a grain, it is a living culture, like yogurt only much, much more.  It is a fermented milk drink, very good for you and everyone else, loaded with probiotics.

It is my next project, as soon as I find some good kefir grains.  Everything I have read about it makes me want it, it is amazing stuff.  cag, wanna sell some grains?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 24, 2009)

alba said:
			
		

> Please explain Kefir to me and how it works.  Do you grow it?  Harvest it?
> How do you prepare it to injest iT?


There is a recipe for it under "Dairy Products".


----------



## sillystunt (May 24, 2009)

I have been pondering nigerian dwarf goats....1-2 pints of milk, can milk for a year,have twins....
They are smallwhich would be great for us. Now to bribe the neighbor with goat fudge and soap....lol

i have seen girl kids for 150 with papers and bucklings 50


----------



## Brandywine (May 24, 2009)

Scout said:
			
		

> Hey! I've been tryin to decide what kind of milker to get, cant seem to make up my feeble mind so I figured I'd ask the experts and let yall tell me what your prefered breed is. I'm stuck between:
> 
> Nubian
> Alpine
> ...


Hey Scout, why not look for good-quality dairy breed (including crosses of dairy breeds) does near you, rather than decide on a breed and then look for just that breed?

It doesn't sound as if you have a strong aesthetic preference for one kind or another, so don't limit yourself by breed.

And for affordability, you'll do better with a cross-bred animal from good production stock than you will with a purebred, especially registered, doe.

You will pay more for a doe in milk than for an open doe or young doeling.

FWIW, I got two Saanen x Nubian doelings for a very reasonable price -- better goats than I paid for, IMO -- by being flexible about breed, and picky about good quality animals.

I agree about getting two.  If you only want one milker, get a wether to keep her company.

Craig's list and agricultural newspapers are good sources for animals.

Auctions = terrible place for a newbie to buy animals.


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 25, 2009)

alba said:
			
		

> Please explain Kefir to me and how it works.  Do you grow it?  Harvest it?
> How do you prepare it to injest iT?


Kefir is really easy to grow, google kefir grains and you'll see the little white things that you feed the milk to. Or go to my website and go to the probiotic section. 

Basically put the grains in a jar...Pour milk, let it sit for a day, strain and then drink the milk. The milk turns into a yogurt like drink. you can put the kefir milk back in the fridge and you get cold kefir  its really yummy and VERY good for you. I feed extra kefir milk to all my pets. Its so easy to make its amazing not alot of people know about it!

oh my gosh I'm sorry Scout for stealing your post!


----------



## Scout (May 25, 2009)

Brandywine said:
			
		

> Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that might be good.... I found someone who has Nubian/boer crosses, I dont know how much milk that would give, but I might try it... what do yall think?

Well, I aint exactly a newbie, I've raised just about everything there is to raise, includin meat goats at one time... Just dont know much about the dairy breeds, so I know mostly what to look for, but most of the time they dont have many dairy breeds come thru auctions at this part of the state, and the ones that do sometimes look kinda scanky LOL.

Crest Acres: LOL Thats alright, it dont bug me none!


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 25, 2009)

If you want a milk goat specifically, a nub/boer cross may not be the best option for you.  As I understand it... boers don't produce much milk.  In fact, often they don't produce enough to support a set of twins.  Now I am a newby myself and just bought my first  goat (4 of them).  I want meat goats specifically... but I also want my momma's to be able to produce enough to support their kids.  So I bought a milk goat to cross breed with my meat goats to increase their milk production (in theory).  In reverse, I would assume that this crossing would decrease the production of a milker.

Any corrections from the more experienced???


----------



## Scout (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I thought, when I had boers I always ended up with bottle babies... 

Anyway, I found someone else with sanaan/nubian crosses, I think I'll just go over there this weekend and see what there is to see... There 5 months old, so that'll give me a little time to build a stand, get the equipment, etc before its even time to breed 'em, so I'll definately be ready by milkin time LOL... I reckon I'll just breed them to a Boer and eat the kids when there big enough is what I was thinkin. Any more suggestions or comments on that specific cross?


----------



## Brandywine (May 27, 2009)

That's exactly the cross I have -- 3/4 Saanen, 1/4 Nubian.

Can't tell you how they milk or anything as mine are brand new.

But I think I got a really good goat for a reasonable price by getting the dairy cross instead of a registered purebred.  I really like them, they have nice temperaments and are not too much mischief yet.

Make sure you see the dam, check out her udders and teats and conformation and condition.


----------



## Scout (May 27, 2009)

Brandywine said:
			
		

> That's exactly the cross I have -- 3/4 Saanen, 1/4 Nubian.
> 
> Can't tell you how they milk or anything as mine are brand new.
> 
> ...


Ok, well the ones I'm gettin (yep, made up my mind) are 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Sanaan, for less than $100. Cant wait til Saturday to go pick 'em up LOL!

I'll check the dam for sure.


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 27, 2009)

If you can check the sire's mother too


----------



## Scout (May 27, 2009)

Crest Acres Girl said:
			
		

> If you can check the sire's mother too


LOL Ok, will do! Thanks!


----------



## nightshade (May 29, 2009)

Rence said:
			
		

> I was gonna suggest one of each
> 
> Try craig's list and local sales network too.


agreed lol you can never have just one breed  We  have Nubians and a Pygmy/ Nigerian cross at the moment. We use to have 2 LaManchas also, lost one to sickness and one died in labor so did the babies . Hope to get more though after we move. Currently we are milking two goats.  One gives a gal most days and the other roughly 2 quarts


----------



## Scout (May 30, 2009)

GOT MY GOATS! Got a LaMancha/Nubian (Tinker) and a Sanaan/Nubian (Hiedi) yesterday evenin, there 5 months old, not handled a whole lot... but they aint wild by any means. Tinker's already eatin out of my hand and I can pet her a tiny bit, so she's gonna be easy to deal with. Hiedi about breaks down the pin when I walk in, she wont let me anywhere near her yet, so she'll take a bit more work, but she seems like she'll be a really good one when she settles in. There mama's both had great udder's and teats, had good conformation and she said the sire's mother (also a nice lookin goat) threw quads every time, as did her mother, so this should prove interestin LOL. 

Sorry to hear about your LaMancha's nightshade. That aint never fun.


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 30, 2009)

CONGRATS SCOUT!! now...you should know this question will come...



PICTURES PLEASE!!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Scout (May 30, 2009)

Crest Acres Girl said:
			
		

> CONGRATS SCOUT!! now...you should know this question will come...
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES PLEASE!!?!?!? LOL


I dont got a camera... I got a camera phone but I dont have any way to hook it up (dont it gotta be hooked up to a computer to upload pictures?) I have no idea about that kinda stuff, I'm technologically impaired LOL.


----------



## sillystunt (May 31, 2009)

i send mine to mobile uploads on facebook then save them cause i have no clue how to do my phone...lol 

CONGRATS can't wait for pic's


----------



## mekasmom (Jun 11, 2009)

Nubians give the most milk simply because they are the largest milking breed.  They have the highest fat content.  I am not fond of nubian milk because it tastes stronger to me.  But many people love it.

Oberhaslis have the very best temperament of all milk goats, although that can vary by individual.  Think of them like a beagle, everyone's friend.


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't forget about saanens!
Quiet, calm, Large LARGE volumes of milk!

I have 4 and I was a bit put off by their plain white appearance at first, but they are my little love bugs now! My dad loves raw cows milk but would NEVER try goat milk. I got the does in the large billy lots I feed out from the dairy farms around here.

I decided to keep the girls and I am GLAD I did!

I gave a gallon to my cousin, (The dairy farmer) and he gave it to Dad like nothing was nothing. Dad drank it and loved it. (Never knew it was goats milk)

Now about once a week or so I give him a gallon, he thinks it is cows milk and he loves every bit of it.

I am NOT a milk drinker, but I think it tastes "smoother and sweeter". Kind of like drinking southern comfort vs. Jack Daniels. (forgive the analogy) ALSO it is really true that it is easier on your tummy!


----------



## username taken (Jun 15, 2009)

pattyjean73 said:
			
		

> As I understand it... boers don't produce much milk.  In fact, often they don't produce enough to support a set of twins.









Tell that to my SA FB Boers who raise twins, triplets and quads! 

And tell that to various SA FB Boer does who I've had on the milkstand for the last 6 years, supplying milk for our house. 

I very rarely have singles and when I do, the doe gets an orphaned lamb to raise also, so she ends up with twins.

Boers have no problem milking. And I'd love to milk a Nubyxboer. That gives you flexibility - if you want kids for the freezer, join her to a boer. If you want more milkers, join her to a nuby



			
				Mekasmom said:
			
		

> Nubians give the most milk simply because they are the largest milking breed.  They have the highest fat content.  I am not fond of nubian milk because it tastes stronger to me.  But many people love it.


Nope. Nubians produce less milk than the Swiss breeds (Saanen, Togg and Alpine) because they are in actual fact a dual purpose, meat and milk. They have lower yields and shorter lactations than the true dairy goats. Saanens have the greatest yield. Alpines tend to have the longest lactations. Nubians have the highest fat. And a good Saanen will be easily larger than a Nubian.


----------



## sweetshoplady (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats on your new goats!  I love my San/Nub crosses.  Raisins are a wonderful secret weapon (learned that from fiasco farm).  Really anything to eat will bring a goatie up to you.

Looking forward to seeing pics too.


----------



## TXn_in_AK (Jul 20, 2009)

pattyjean73 said:
			
		

> If you want a milk goat specifically, a nub/boer cross may not be the best option for you.  As I understand it... boers don't produce much milk.  In fact, often they don't produce enough to support a set of twins.  Now I am a newby myself and just bought my first  goat (4 of them).  I want meat goats specifically... but I also want my momma's to be able to produce enough to support their kids.  So I bought a milk goat to cross breed with my meat goats to increase their milk production (in theory).  In reverse, I would assume that this crossing would decrease the production of a milker.
> 
> Any corrections from the more experienced???


I know this is an older post but just couldn't pass it by.  I LOVE Boers.
I raised boers for years.  They produce plenty of milk they are an all around "Farmers" goat that is what Boer means... Farmer..  Milk, fiber and meat.  Mine had twins and trips wit NOOOO problems.  I will say however like anything money is being made on.  Old genetics are best genetics.  The American up-bread and Canadian import are not as good as the original SA or AUS genetics.    Goats were breed for money and not quality or health.   To many ppl who had no clue breading and making money from ppl who had no clue buying them.  Now these genetics are all over.  Very sad.  
Find out where you Boers are from.  There are still some wonderful genetics in Texas.  
Janet .. Elim AK


----------



## kstaven (Jul 23, 2009)

I found the same thing with Toggenburgs. A few really great lines and a lot of registered stock that are pathetic milk producers. Just because it is registered doesn't mean it is a great goat. That is one thing any buyer should be aware of.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 23, 2009)

We have a Boer x Kiko doe who produces 12# of milk per day, and some fancy pedigreed Nubs who don't produce 6# a day.  
One thing I have found w/ boers is they_ usually_ don't have the longer lactation that dairy goats have, simply b/c they've not been bred for hundreds of years to have longer lactations....their bodies say, "Hey...it's been 3 mos...slow down" b/c they know the kids should be weaned around then.

There are no hard and fast "these kind do this, and these kind do that" rules...it's like stereotyping humans by race, or dogs by breed.

I will say, temperament-wise, I DO adore the Oberhasli.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 23, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> Boers have no problem milking. *And I'd love to milk a Nubyxboer*. That gives you flexibility - if you want kids for the freezer, join her to a boer. If you want more milkers, join her to a nuby


I can maybe help you out with that come Spring..  

We've got an 81% Boer doe with nice, correct udders and plenty of milking ability and we're gonna cross her to a 100% registered Nubian buck this fall.  She's an easy keeper, too, with even some ennobled blood in her pedigree.

The threw triplets last time when crossed to a different Nubian buck...two doelings and a buckling, and she raised them all.  We bottlefed the little buckling starting when he was about 5 weeks just because we had extra milk and were worried that maybe her milk production would just fall off a cliff or something...she seemed too good to be true, after all the stories we'd heard about boers running dry.  Funny thing was, the little wether would run over and nurse his mama dry after taking a 24oz bottle from us..  

We never weaned them...she did...but only when they were big enough to raise and hold her hind-end up off the ground when they wedged in for milk.    She wasn't out of milk either...just tired of being batted around like a ragdoll.

One of her doelings turned into quite an impressive animal...moreso than her sister, though her sister isn't half bad.  The really impressive one, though, is muscled like a Boer, but taller, and she's got two nice, long, correctly placed teats like you'd see on a nubian yearling doe.  She's gorgeous, too...correctly patterned for a Boer, but blonde instead of red..

Needless to say, we're super excited to breed her, just to see what kind of mama she turns out to be.  If she does well crossed back to a nubi, we're probably gonna cross her back to a Boer buck with good genetics and see if that won't make a couple of whopping nice kids.


----------



## username taken (Jul 23, 2009)

lol now how are you gonna get her to me? LOL

I've actually just recently acquired a 50% boer 50% alpine doe, who I will probably be keeping to raise up for my home milker. Due to circumstances I'm going to probably sell all my milkers except one - I'll be keeping mainly my angoras and a few boers, and one milker for the fridge. 

I like milking boers and boer crosses, and yes some pure boers wont have extended lactations but on the other hand, I've got a doe who will insist on feeding her kids till 2 yrs old unless I wean them 

So you can find very very milky boers

Boers and boer crosses are also more laid back and less high maintenance, compared with the pure dairy girls


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 24, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> lol now how are you gonna get her to me? LOL


UPS.



I don't even know where you are, actually.  



			
				ut said:
			
		

> Boers and boer crosses are also more laid back and less high maintenance, compared with the pure dairy girls


The boer/nubi cross that seems so stellar has the nubian personality.  She's low maintenance so far as health goes -- great example of hybrid vigor -- but unlike her mama, brother, and sister, she's got that nubian BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!  The rest just kinda 'bahahaha' in little soft tones and only if they really, really want something, but this one screams like a banshee..

:/


----------



## username taken (Jul 24, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I don't even know where you are, actually


AUSTRALIA!

roflmao


----------



## lilhill (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...could be a problem...


----------

